# Mira is a supermodel



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I was digging through boxes that we haven't unpacked yet and I found an old camera. It's not that great quality but still better than my iPhone. As I was snapping pics of Mira I discovered that she's highly photogenic. I will be taking her picture and she will stay perfectly still and give me eye contact without even saying a single word! Here are some of her beauty shots 

Last but not least is Mr.Hedgehog. He only comes out at certain times because he is _dying_(can you spot the stuffing?). Mira's intentions are not to kill him so she still gets supervised play


----------



## Deblakeside (Oct 2, 2015)

Mira is a natural! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she's a beauty and knows the camera loves her!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yep, she's a very beautiful girl all right!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She really plays it up for the camera, doesn't she? How sweet is that?! 

Beautiful girl!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She's a natural and the camera loves her!!! Very, very, pretty !!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Her name does mean "look" in Spanish Stunning girl.


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Mira looks so fluffly, I love it!! The poor hedgehog though lol - all the dogs I had growing up always got the hedgehog as their first toy


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Picture #4 is the one I would expect to be in the centerfold!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow what a looker


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, she really is a supermodel!! Stunning girl!!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

She's in love with my friend


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I just realized to my horror that it appears Mira is humping my friend in the last pic LOL that's not what was happening! I told her who was coming over that day and when my friend finally came she burst into joy 

I took some more pics since she just got back from the groomers.. I can never take too many!























I've been seeing lots of pics with poodles on top rocks and such and thought I'd give it a try. Mira being my ever glowing model obliged!
















"What?! You want me to stand here! I'll just touch it lightly instead"


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Adorable  It's fun to see her silly side as well as her supermodel side


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She is stunning!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

She's gorgeous!! and looks like she has the best personality too!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Squeeee!!!!!  Mira *really* is gorgeous! Her beautiful, lush coat is the stuff of dreams, as they say . Your friend must be so complimented to have such love come her way. And Miss Mira has quite the darling personality, too. She puts her special touch on everything you do with her, clearly.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Streetcar said:


> Squeeee!!!!!  Mira *really* is gorgeous! Her beautiful, lush coat is the stuff of dreams, as they say . Your friend must be so complimented to have such love come her way. And Miss Mira has quite the darling personality, too. She puts her special touch on everything you do with her, clearly.


Aw, thank you very much!! She _loves_ all the guests who come to our home and spoils them with love.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

beautiful girl with a beautiful temperament. couldn't get better!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

She's beautiful! I love her haircut


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She needs an agent! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

You really ought to consider getting her a portfolio started. A coworker from ages ago did that with her Boston and actually got to do some catalog and tv comercial work. 

Pterry (pronounced 'Terry') got paid, too. ;-)


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> You really ought to consider getting her a portfolio started. A coworker from ages ago did that with her Boston and actually got to do some catalog and tv comercial work.
> 
> Pterry (pronounced 'Terry') got paid, too. ;-)


That is awesome! I'll have to look into that! Mira is so spoiled I bet she'd love the attention.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mithy said:


> That is awesome! I'll have to look into that! Mira is so spoiled I bet she'd love the attention.



Yup, all of my girls except for Timi so far has worked - print and TV, but lucky for you and not so lucky for Timi, most of the time the calls are for white poodles. She does have two agents though - you should look for animal agents in your area!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if I could attempt that with any of mine? 

Some of my herders are rather flashy, too. hmm


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Late coming in on this thread, but I gotta get it in to say, wow, she's absolutely STUNNING! Yes, I would get a portfolio going on her. She would look great on calendars, greeting cards, and so much MORE!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am always looking for cards featuring Poodles and they are rare Poodles are so much more expressive than many of the breeds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I wonder if I could attempt that with any of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my herders are rather flashy, too. hmm



They don't earn that much, but it is very cool to be able to say " my dog earned a paycheck"!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Probably still more than my ex earned. Oops, did I say that outloud? Lol

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Probably still more than my ex earned. Oops, did I say that outloud? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Hahaha! 
Actually I should say that they don't earn that much though an agent - the two times that I got them jobs directly, once through a trainer referral, and once through a craigslist posting, I negotiated quite worthwhile rates for them! Too bad our ex didn't have me to help lol!


----------

